# sapelo bound baby!!!



## tail_slider3d (Sep 4, 2012)

Got drawn for my 2nd straight year for the sapelo archery hunt in November.  Hopefully will have my v
ideo stuff going by then.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (Sep 4, 2012)

*hunt*

I got PW hunt 10-4 through 10-6 Looking for suggestion never hunted Sapalo. Have hunted cumberland before...
How are the hunt locations given out? 
Any commodities at camp site?


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 4, 2012)

You get there stand in line and pick your area then they drop you off to scout and hang a stand that afternoon. 
Camping is primitive but there is a shower house sulfer tasting water and a power strip for plugging in phones.
Are you taking the ferry if so there are rules about what  you can bring etc...


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 5, 2012)

I got chosen for the 3rd A hunt 11/1 - 11/3.  It says it is for 2013 though!?! Surely this has to be a typo...right?


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 5, 2012)

mine says the same thing.  Must be a typo


----------



## Harbuck (Sep 5, 2012)

*Sapelo*

I got drawn for the Oct. 18-20 Firearms hunt. It will be my first time at Sapelo and first WMA quota hunt. any info on things I'll need or need to know will be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## tail_slider3d (Sep 5, 2012)

A ton of threads on what to bring to sapelo..  Do a search for sapelo in this forum and there's more info than you will ever need to know.


----------



## mattech (Sep 5, 2012)

Harbuck said:


> I got drawn for the Oct. 18-20 Firearms hunt. It will be my first time at Sapelo and first WMA quota hunt. any info on things I'll need or need to know will be appreciated.Thanks



be prepared for bugs and lots of them. take a power strip if you plan on charging a phone, there is only about 3 outlets I could find so it is a battle trying to get one. take a sharp knife to skin the deer, you cant take it back whole. Take cash to buy fire wood or anything that you might have forgotten, there is a list of a couple people and phone numbers to call and have them bring you stuff, but you pay for it, and it is on there time of when they bring it. It is a great experiance, not just for the animals, but the ferry ride and the wagon ride to your stands. The showers are actually really nice and hot. also make sure you hang your hat on the bathroom stall while going, the locks dont work and it is perfect height not to be seen while on the toilet. ask me how I know.  the main rule of thumb is anything that you may need for the whole trip there plan on having it. you are truly in the middle of nowhere and have no access to anything without a 5 mile walk or a phone call to a local, and that is necessities only. also the ferry has rules on how big the coolers can be and what all you can take with you. The ferry ride is $10 dollars for a round trip and fills up fast so make reservations early, (like right now early) I am sure i missed a few things but I was putting in for the hunt also, but luckily found out about a long business trip early enough to take my application out. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Mark R (Sep 5, 2012)

i went last year on the oct. gun hunt. i hunted areas 19 and 20 . killed 2 small deer and 1 hog . lots of bugs so bring repellents.pack whatever gear and supplies you can dream of needing .that so called village store dont have much and services over priced .the ferry may have cargo restrictions,i went in my own boat .you can cut your own firewood . it just has to be dead and down trees . good luck and enjoy .


----------



## RawDog (Sep 8, 2012)

@Mattech thanks for the reminder on ferry reservations. I got picked for Nov 1-3 and need to call. 
I'll add another tip: don't try to pack all your stuff in a large, heavy container/trunk/duffle/etc.. Break it up in a reasonable number of easy to carry totes. When you get to the ferry, all bags go in a pile and we'll all do the circle walk till the pile is moved to the next boat/dock/wagon.


----------



## gobbler1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Take a rolling trash can and put all the stuff that you want to stay dry in it.  Very helpfully hint to the rookies


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 17, 2012)

gobbler1 said:


> Take a rolling trash can and put all the stuff that you want to stay dry in it.  Very helpfully hint to the rookies



These aren't allowed on the ferry any more.


----------



## flatwoods1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Can any of you fellers give me any pointers on hunting tactics for the archery hunt on Nov 29-Dec1 on Sapelo Island. Any pointers on: What area to attempt to get a draw? What to pack as far as game cleaning? Ground Blind or climber to hunt from? I have never hunted Sapelo before and would appreciate any advice!


----------



## Jaz86 (Nov 3, 2012)

Does anyone know more specific regulations on what is allowed on the ferry? The guy who took my reservation wasn't real helpful.


----------



## robdobbs1983 (Sep 5, 2013)

I was drawn for the nov 7-9 archery hunt anyone takin their own boat on this hunt? Would be very happy to come aboard willing to split any fuel expences.signed up only to build priority points but was pleasantly suprised with a spot.


----------



## mattech (Sep 5, 2013)

robdobbs1983 said:


> I was drawn for the nov 7-9 archery hunt anyone takin their own boat on this hunt? Would be very happy to come aboard willing to split any fuel expences.signed up only to build priority points but was pleasantly suprised with a spot.



If you just want points, you can go into the type of hunt you want and just select save, you do not have to select any places. for future reference. 

If you cannot get a boat ride, make sure to make ferry reservations asap. they fill up quick.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 22, 2013)

flatwoods1 said:


> Can any of you fellers give me any pointers on hunting tactics for the archery hunt on Nov 29-Dec1 on Sapelo Island. Any pointers on: What area to attempt to get a draw? What to pack as far as game cleaning? Ground Blind or climber to hunt from? I have never hunted Sapelo before and would appreciate any advice!



Climber is the way to go. you cant see very far from the ground in most places. game cleaning... I brought my buck 110 folding knife. area, there is really no bad area. use the search tool for all the info you could ever want


----------

